

Diamonds Are Bullshit - dsr12
http://blog.priceonomics.com/post/45768546804/diamonds-are-bullshit/

======
dccoolgai
OK buddy - you be the first one to not give your fiancee a diamond...wait till
she goes to work or talks to her friends who expect to see it...then come back
and let the rest of us know how it went... not to be snarky, because I
remember coming to the exact same conclusion you did before I got
engaged...but not getting the rock is easier said than done...wasting a bunch
of money on something you have no logical need for...let's just call that
"training"...if you ever get married, you'll know what I mean.

~~~
alwaysinshade
> wait till she goes to work or talks to her friends who expect to see it

You can always game the system. My wife purchased a lab-made champagne diamond
(colouring is from nitrogen IIRC). It was a pretty damn big rock, had only VVS
inclusions and was cheap. Slap that thing in a gold band and your wife-to-be
has a real diamond - your average jeweler won't have the tools to spot that
it's artificial unless it's tagged. Thing was, my wife was a chem student at
the time and thought it was cool. I was a young bloke with something to prove
so I purchased the real-deal and spent the next three years paying it off.

Moral: marry nerds. And perhaps swallow your pride.

------
dubfan
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5403988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5403988)

------
eruditely
Oh please, we get it already. We know about diamonds, their scarcity and
price. I'm still getting my wife a nice diamond ring, and hell I might get one
too, and no we did not marry the "wrong people" because we gave in a little to
culture.

Any other breaking news? NSA Spying? What about that facebook!

